# مشاريع التخرج



## مروان ياسين (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم المساعدة في مشاريع التخرج في تخصص الهندسة الصناعية-قسم ادارة هندسية{فكرة .تعديل فكرة.والمتابعة في المشروع وجزاكم الله خيرا}


----------



## ضياء الحق (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم

اخي مروان ، مشروع التخرج هو حصاد دراستك الهندسية و اول خطوة في مجال التطبيق الفعلي لما درست ، لذا انصحك بالاختيار بعد الدراسة الوافية للمواضيع المطروحة ، لأن مشاريع التخرج اضحت اليوم من الاشياء التي تقيم في الوظائف الهندسية المختلفة ، فتوخي الحذر في هذا الجانب.
اما عن اختيار موضوع المشروع فانا ارشح العنوان التالي (ادارة المشاريع النفطية بواسطة برنامج برايمفيرا) 
ولكن ضع في اعتبرك الاسئلة التالية :-
* هل البيانات المطلوبة لاتمام المشروع متوفرة في منطقتك ؟ .
* ما مدى تعاون الجهات ذات الصلة (اصحاب المشاريع النفطية) مع الطلاب ؟ .
* هل تم تنفيذ مثل هذا المشروع من قبل في كليتك ؟ .
* هل تتوفر المراجع للمشروع ؟.

**وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله*
*تقبل تحياتي :20: :56:

*


----------



## وديع المخلافي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد عمل مشروع حول ادارة الصيانة هل هذا ممكن والرجاء تزويدي باللازم


----------



## hammhamm44 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة واساسيات المشروع الطلابى واضحة واشار اليها الأخ ضياء الحق بأسلوب ممتاز


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (9 نوفمبر 2008)

=======================
زودك الله من تقاك
ومن النار وقاك
و للفضيلة هداك
وللجنة دعاك
والفردوس مأواك
====================


----------

